# Transporting Pigeons



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I know transporting pigeons put them under a lot of stress. But I well need to have some in a training basket for about a week. They will get food and water daily is there anything I can do to help them make this move less stressful?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I know transporting pigeons put them under a lot of stress. But I well need to have some in a training basket for about a week. They will get food and water daily is there anything I can do to help them make this move less stressful?


That is the worst thing I ever heard... a week? there will be blood for sure... that is a terrible idea.. they need more room if it is a week..


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok how would to move 8 birds over a week time traveling by car. We will cover just over 1400 miles.
I look for any good ideas.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmmm do you have a big crate? Maybe transport them in their own cages? It will be a tough trip but doable.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Maybe I look for some used dog or cat carriers when I’m states.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

You haven't said how many birds you are transporting ?. 1400 miles in a week ? .. that's only 200 miles/day so I assume you must be doing business of some sort on your return. Why not pick up one of those cheap gazebo/screen tent things and let them loose in it for a few hours for exercise ?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

maniac said:


> You haven't said how many birds you are transporting ?. 1400 miles in a week ? .. that's only 200 miles/day so I assume you must be doing business of some sort on your return. Why not pick up one of those cheap gazebo/screen tent things and let them loose in it for a few hours for exercise ?


In the first post I said it will be about 8 birds. Setting up a portable flight pen doesn't sound to safe to me. but I will give it some thought. Maybe one Lg cage that I can rotate the birds into. This should be simple, maybe not.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My first question is, how do you get them from the USA to Mexico with out the inspection station stoping you.


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Spirit, there must be a better way. 50 mi/hr for 4 hrs. a day?? Is there any way it can be quicker? or can you ship them?? I personally do not think it is a good idea to transport them like that, please check out other options....

Hank


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Getting them into Mexico will be the easy part  it can happen man just got to come up with something good! I now have my thinking cap on so let's see what we come up with.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't think crossing into Mexico is the concern. The birds are in Stockton Cal about 350 miles north of the border. The big time delay come in I will be picking them up on Jan 2 or 3 and I won’t be crossing back into Baja until the 8 after the SD show. That would be 5 day in just holding time. I think I will just get a Large cage for them when we are not in the car. Total drive time is just 1 day to So Cal and two days back into Mexico.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if your going to do it.. I would do the pet carrier thing.. if you have pairs put them together ... I just worry about a few cock birds in such close quarters with each other they will fight for sure.. you could get a large wire dog crate and rotate pairs for some excercise from being in the smaller carriers.. that is all I can think of...


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Why not ship them through proper channels? Instead of skirting the "system" just deal with it the right way.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> Why not ship them through proper channels? Instead of skirting the "system" just deal with it the right way.


Ther is no company that ship birds into Baja California Sur Mexico. Maybe I could get them a ticket on the bus. All kidding aside we are the only way there going to get here.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it will be fine, if they are paired up than the fog crate is a good idea, it would be as if they were convict birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Using separate small dog carriers, would be better if you are getting 4 pairs. That would be do-able. If they are not pairs, then you would need more carriers. Confined like that, you are going to have problems.Too close quarters for too long. How big is your car?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

They will be fine, I know people who come down to shows here and have birds in the baskets for 4 days straight.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeon lower said:


> They will be fine, I know people who come down to shows here and have birds in the baskets for 4 days straight.


I could bet they are in show boxes and the cocks are not put together in close quarters.. they have seperators in those boxes.. no one would want their show bird to be all bloody.. and that is what happens when you put cock birds in a small carrier together..


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

How about this with just 4 birds in it? 51p20XP9KjL__SS500_.jpg _ could devide into two sections_


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I could bet they are in show boxes and the cocks are not put together in close quarters.. they have seperators in those boxes.. no one would want their show bird to be all bloody.. and that is what happens when you put cock birds in a small carrier together..


2 Birds per box, They use Banana boxes but have made lids for them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> How about this with just 4 birds in it? 51p20XP9KjL__SS500_.jpg _ could devide into two sections_


depends on how big that is... nice carrier though.. I like it..


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> depends on how big that is... nice carrier though.. I like it..


I though it look nice at 19.25 x 13 x 12 Top load with a small door also. I think I can put a divider and make it into toe sections.


----------

